# New fluval flex!!



## Gasol1

I saw a 9g at Rainbow here in Los Angeles. It looked very nice. I uploaded a photo but cannot get it to show upright. 

I am looking for something to sit on a counter -- was thinking low and wide, but this is tempting me because of the simplicity. My Spec V has been solid, and this is very similar with a nicer light. $120 for the 15g size locally.


----------



## proper.noun

I've seen some pics of it and it uses the same filtration setup & media as the Spec III & V so they should be great! I do wonder though if the pump is more powerful- not that I have any complaints about the pump on my Spec V which is currently running at under half capacity. Just curious on that point.

I also don't like bowed tanks but I like the way the Flex looks, I think because the orientation of the bow in the Flex is along it's height and not lengthwise as seems to be the case with most bow-forms.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aznartist34

That's a lot of !!!!!'s Looks like you're excited about this new setup??


----------



## GreenTerror

The price definitely seems reasonable but the lights will need an upgrade and I would have to see the bowfront to see how it distorts the view. I have a cheap pillar tank that is setup lowtech and I absolutely hate it. After my high tech build is done I'll be switching it over to a regular glass box. The pillar shape creates this weird distortion that gives me a headache from certain angles.


----------



## Mike16T

I've seen the Flex in person and I do agree that it is really nice. I was on the hunt for an all-in-one tank that time (2 weeks ago) and I got excited about the flex BUT when I saw the tank in person, I was disappointed. the tank is super nice BUT I can't believe how thin the glass they used. I don't trust the quality of it. I went with the Nuvo Fusion Nano 10 (No light) for $89.


----------



## Pecktec

Hey I did a video on this recently. Id love your feedback.

https://youtu.be/_mQw2tYWJMs


----------



## Mike16T

​


Pecktec said:


> Hey I did a video on this recently. Id love your feedback.
> 
> https://youtu.be/_mQw2tYWJMs


Already did. =P


----------



## rob453

Mr Pecktec, I like your videos and watched you Fluval Flex install. I am curious to find out how you stocked it. Plant and fish species. Keep up the good work. See below for what I have. This is a 16G Fluval Vista. I know it's overstocked but it has good filtration and is doing well. Thinking of getting the 15 Flex is it acrylic or glass. I read somewhere that it was made of thin glass.


----------



## David Lujan

Does anyone know where I can find a Fluval Flex 15 gallon tank for a reasonable price? I found the 9 gallon one on Dr.Fosters for a 100 bucks but I want the 15 gallon.


----------



## fusedpro

Amazon has it via SaltwaterAquarium, though the price is pretty high. My LFS had 1 in stock for $150. 

This tank is really tempting me... I just want some review on if the light is worth a damn.


----------



## travellife

I have the 9 gallon sitting on my kitchen counter and just added water and the pump to be sure no leaks and to see how quiet the pump is. I have to say that so far I'm not pleased with the lights after adding water which are causing a reflection off the back panel. 

Here's a link to a photo album prior to adding the water: https://goo.gl/photos/Uj6tiTHS5gmhcxLZ7



travellife

OK I'm a doofus, the reflection off the back was because I hadn't added the substrate yet and the light was bouncing off the bottom glass.


----------



## audimurf

I just picked up the 9G for my daughters room. Picked it up and opened it up at home. It was used. Going to take it back to get a new one tomorrow. Played around with the lighting and it was quite nice, seemed plenty bright. Not a high tech lightning system or tank for that matter but not what I am getting it for. I have heard that the flow is fairly strong and my daughter wants a Beta. If she keeps on with the Beta kick, I will have to drill out the tubing for the pump to reduce flow a bit. 

Any updates from you guys?


----------



## Rajabear

I absolutely looooove my Flex 15 gallon!!! Best $$ I've spent in a while. I spend way too much time just staring at it, watching the plants grow and fish swim around. 

Here are some pictures of it. Some are right after it was setup and planted. And there are a few taken recently, about 2 months later. 
Flex Pictures.

The Buce Wavy did have a melt/die off a short while ago, which I suspect was due to something in the tap water, as they melted right after I did a water change. I went ahead and left what was left of the roots in there and it's slowly starting to come back. 

It's super easy to setup. I did take out the charcoal that came with it and swapped that out for Chemi-pure Elite. And I also added some more bio media in the chamber below the sponge filter and some polyfilter near the intake slits, to help keep the fish out of that area. 

The light that comes with it is good enough to grow plants, as the pictures show. I am also running CO2 but that wasn't added until about a month after it had been running. The plants were already growing out a bit without CO2 but have definitely started growing more now. 

My only real complaint with it is the lid. It's just one big piece of plastic, with the light attached. So it makes it rather awkward when working on the tank, for water changes, replanting, trimming, feeding other than through the little hole, ect. Basically have to take the whole lid off and put it somewhere. And hope you have enough ambient light surrounding to see what you're doing.


----------



## Breaking_betta

I watched a Pecktec (YouTube) setup his up. They look nice. I definitely would consider replacing one of older tanks with one.


----------



## travellife

Here's a photo album of my Flex: Fluval Flex - 9 Gallon

Low-tech plants do just fine with the existing light and the right substrate. Photos through the front glass can be challenging. I've just added 2 of the Hagen cylindrical pre-filter sponges to the outflow nozzles on mine in order to reduce the flow. This may reduce the flow too much so I'll have to see how that goes, the inhabitants appreciate it though. I do wish the pump were adjustable like the Fluval Spec.


----------



## Thelongsnail

*Love the 15g but...*

I've had the 15g running since early last summer and overall it's been great:
- plants have grown *really* well with the original lights and simple clay ferts
- the filter's quiet and there's more space in the back for extra filter media
- no issues with the glass or leaking, despite it being thin
- up until very recently I had it heavily planted and it looked lovely with the bow front.

The only issue I've had with it is that for a small tank it's surprisingly easy for small fish to get where they shouldn't be. I started off with six clown killifish and six pygmy corys in there, and lost four of the killis over the last few months, finding them in all sorts of places in the back of the tank where they shouldn't be, sometimes alive, sometimes not. Taking back the last two later today and either going to keep it as a cory species tank or maybe pick up a betta. I heard of someone else having similar problems with shrimp doing the same thing, so it's something to keep in mind when stocking.

Overall though it's been a really easy to use tank, would totally recommend it.


----------

